# My clothes suck.



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Well, I'll give you a bit of advice, I would worry more about the quality and functionality of the gear you are getting rather then what's going to match your outfit. Dressing like you are the shit doesn't mean you are the shit, and in most cases that's pretty self-evident. I would suggest visiting difference snowboarding gear categories and asking about each individual item, after reading the guidelines for posting questions.

We can help you get quality functional gear, but the whole fashion thing is probably going to be up to you, because one man's treasure is another man's trash.


----------



## theusername (Dec 15, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Well, I'll give you a bit of advice, I would worry more about the quality and functionality of the gear you are getting rather then what's going to match your outfit. Dressing like you are the shit doesn't mean you are the shit, and in most cases that's pretty self-evident. I would suggest visiting difference snowboarding gear categories and asking about each individual item, after reading the guidelines for posting questions.
> 
> We can help you get quality functional gear, but the whole fashion thing is probably going to be up to you, because one man's treasure is another man's trash.


i just hate how i look now. it really sucks if you have poofy black pants and a jacket and an oversized board and boots that have nothing to do with anything.

It's just so bad now and I was like fantasizing about having all those things because honestly they are what's most appealing to me.

either way i doubt i could find all these things lol


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

你的衣服的颜色不合适吗？
真的吗！？

我不在乎。


----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

I own four different snowboard jackets ive bought over the years price range from $150 up to $450. Most of the time if its not wet out or too cold, you can catch me in my $19.99 wal mart dickies wool plaid jacket. Im just ballin like that


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Would be interesting if pants truly sucked, yes?


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> Would be interesting if pants truly sucked, yes?


lol

....and remember, if you wear bright colors and bust your azz all the time, people will notice lol I know from experience lol.... last week when I went down for instance :laugh:


----------



## theusername (Dec 15, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> Would be interesting if pants truly sucked, yes?


oh.



sleev-les said:


> lol
> 
> ....and remember, if you wear bright colors and bust your azz all the time, people will notice lol I know from experience lol.... last week when I went down for instance :laugh:


i dont want bright colored clothes, just a board bc the other colors dont look as good to me. but i guess that's true. i think what i'll end up doing is just going to a store near where i live and find stuff myself instead of trying to order online. itll be much easier and i can get the people who work there to help me out


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

If you can dress yourself in the morning, I'm sure you can pick out snowboarding clothes.


----------

